
How to build a Twitter natural language recipe recommendation engine in 24 hours - siladu
http://engineering.autotrader.co.uk/2018/01/09/natural-language-recipe-recommendation-using-twitter.html
======
PaulHoule
I hate these "almost" stories because "almost" does not get you to MVP.

~~~
GFischer
Well, they apparently did go a long part of the way to an MVP...

~~~
PaulHoule
People have been killing A.I. since 1968 by trumpeting "almost" successes. It
damages the credibility of serious practitioners.

